# lancaster shoot



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Did you type the above from your iPod or something? The total lack of capitalization and use of proper punctuation makes it very difficult to read on here. We aren't limited on number of characters here on AT.... This is NOT a "texting" site, so it would help immensely if things were more in line with normal writing requirements.

Just sayin'......

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

I didnt. Know . We . Had . A . School , teacher . On here, that trys to ,, correct . Some one . What was . In . A hurry . When . They. Wrote . It , i hope . This . Is . Enought. Periods. For . U .............


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I was going to offer some advice since I shot the Lancaster Classic for the first time last year, but really got turned off by your attitude. Your original post is difficult to read and understand.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

Sorry for the attitude. I was tired when i wrote it but when i seen what he had put it made me a little ill. I would like any info that would be help ful thanks.


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

compshooter, Pm sent with plenty of info and tips on Lancaster. field 14, I thought these forums were to help each other out. I wasn't all that difficult of a post to read. Montigre, refer to your motto.....because the keyboard, not unlike your bow, is there; ready to exploit any minute imperfections we impart....give the poor guy a break.


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

THANKS XRING2512 . ALL I was doing was asking a ? but when i wrote it i was tired . sorry if i made anyone made or offended any one. Thanks a again xring.


----------

